# Please help, where can i find rat breeders near the Milwaukee area?



## The pepsi rat (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi, i plan on getting 3 rats sometime this month, so far everything is looking pretty bad. i've been searching for rat breeders and shelters for 3 days now, and almost everything i see or find aren't in the business, have little to no info, or don't even give rats. i would really like some help as i really really really want rats and i want to avoid going to the pet store to get them. thanks


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread....rus-just-discovered-in-Illinois-and-Wisconsin

Unfortunately this is the reason you may be having so much trouble. Many ratteries have closed doors due to the outbreak, and some have even shut down. It could be some time before some people open their doors again, so you will probably have to consider a road trip outside of your area or just wait awhile to find any rats in your area.  Best of luck, hopefully someone will be of more help here.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

I suggest checking craigslist in your area. But pet store rats aren't bad when it comes down to it. All my girls (with the exception of my latest 2, who are from craigslist) have come from Petsmart, and all of them have turned out to be amazingly sweet pets. The closest ethical rat breeder to me is 6/7 hours away, and I just wasn't able to drive that far. So I compromised with some petstore girls, and it turned out pretty well.

Keep in mind that any shelter rats are also likely to be re-homed petstore rats, as many breeders require that you sign a contract agreeing to return your rats if you can no longer care for them.

I wish you luck finding some ratties!


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

A quick google search came up with a couple of rescues near you, I saw that the Human Society of Jefferson County had some rats up for adoption. Maybe contact them and ask about rats.


----------



## The pepsi rat (Jul 1, 2017)

Thank you for informing me. i guess i'll just have to go with pet store rats, seeing as my mom probably won't go far for some rats. thanks


----------



## The pepsi rat (Jul 1, 2017)

thanks, i'll try to look on craigslist (might be hard my mom doesn't trust them) and if not then i'll just get them in the petstore.


----------



## Labrador (May 8, 2017)

RiffRaff Rex Rattery! They are in Milwaukee, super nice people. They are tested and cleared for Seoul virus. I Just got my first three ratties from them and I love them- so friendly, social, and well behaved! Don't chew much at all and generally leave fleece alone, which saves on bedding costs. The owners worked wth me to get me the ratties I wanted and introduced them all before I got them. Definitely check them out on Facebook!


----------



## TeddyRoo (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm in La Crosse and a friend of a friend had an accidental litter. I got two boys and they're amazing, somebody else took the other boys and a couple girls, but most of the females went to the Humane Society in La Crosse and I believe some went the the Dane County Humane Society as well. So you could check there.


----------

